# being able to be honest



## charmedchica2581 (Jul 15, 2008)

i've been trying to be honest with myself and my therapist for a while now there is so much i haven't said that i get scared about when the time comes for my appt. that i back out. but i need to talk about something and i'm scared about what my therapist might say or do about the situation so i'm scared about being honest with her. just wanting other insights on what to do i know i'm being a chicken but i really don't know what to do because the situation i want to talk about scares me still even though it happened to me so long ago. ops :rain


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

charmedchica2581 said:


> i'm scared about what my therapist might say or do about the situation so i'm scared about being honest with her. just wanting other insights on what to do i know i'm being a chicken but i really don't know what to do because the situation i want to talk about scares me still even though it happened to me so long ago. ops :rain


I think she would understand your avoidance of talking about a subject that scares you so much. Try and keep in mind that she is a professional who is in the business to help people deal with such things.

As an aside, are you afraid of how _you_ may feel when you talk about this? It sounds awfully heavy.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

Can you write it down, and possibly read it,
or say that you're not sure you can say something, but see if she can help e.g. asking questions?
I sometimes just can't express things and start by saying what image/situation comes to mind. It's sometimes completely random and I know I'm making no sense, but once I've started talking, I work out how to say it better.


----------

